# Douglas/Carroll County scouting report



## Rem 700 (Sep 9, 2004)

Walked through a few of my favorite spots the morning. Saw three fresh scrapes on a logging road. There are acorns under any oak you walk under. Found tons of muscadines on the ground and the deer were feeding on them heavily also found two rubs near the main concentration of muscadines. Deer seemed to be hitting the white oaks also just hard to find a spot that would be a standout to hunt near because there are so many on the ground. I will be hunting over muscadines next to white oaks maybe that will produce something good luck everybody.


               Jamie Townsend


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 10, 2004)

*reply to carroll county observations*

You are correct after the storm and wind there are acrons every where!
and a excellent supply of muscadines seen several does and spotted fawns no bucks except on the side of I-20 feeding!
sandhill hunter
corndog


----------



## tadpole (Sep 10, 2004)

*sandhill area*

I've also found a lot of acorns, muscadines and trees down on the ground. Seen some mommas and babies as well as some decent bucks in the area.   Looking forward to the new season.  Good luck all.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 13, 2004)

I was hunting Saturday off Lowell Rd b/t Hwy 27 and 5. Was at an edge of a field in a wooded area full of persimmons and grapes - at about 7 PM two bucks show up. I arrowed a heavy seven pointer that weighted 147 lbs field dressed 18 steps from my ladder stand. The buck ran 30 yds and hit a tree head-on and crumbled! 
I forgot my digital camera and bought a disposable at a gas station on Hwy 5. Took a few pictures but none of them came out! Bummer!!


----------

